# How to delete Frostwire and all of its files?



## muckUP (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I downloaded Frostwire a while ago and decided now that I don't need or want it. I went to Control Panel > Uninstall a Program, Uninstalled Frostwire and went through the uninstall wizard. When I went to where it was saved on my computer though, most of its files are there. This usually wouldn't be a problem except that every time I try to delete them it either tells me that it is in use by a program and cannot be deleted or that it doesn't exist. I went to Task Manager and closed out the program. I ran CCleaner, Microsoft Security Essentials Full Scan, Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware, tried re-deleting then restarting then deleting again. Every time, the files are still there and it gives me one of those two error messages. I need help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try the suggestions in this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/how-to-completely-remove-frostwire-414054.html


----------



## muckUP (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I tried all of that.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I just want to make sure you have tried safe mode.

BG


----------



## muckUP (Sep 23, 2011)

Yah, I even tried it again and I get the same error messages. :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try Revo Uninstaller. (The 30 day trial version is fully functional)


----------



## muckUP (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok, I can fully uninstall that easily too right?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes you can


----------



## muckUP (Sep 23, 2011)

Alright thanks I'll try that and then get back to you.


----------



## muckUP (Sep 23, 2011)

It worked but some of Frostwire's files are still there


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try using the hunter mode Revo Uninstaller Pro - Video


----------

